# Looking for female



## MissusCrabby (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello, I usally post on general, i have never looked futher then there. But if you all would like to read my older post then fill free. Short version, I have a believe to be male, named him possium. His mom and dad was killed at my husband's work. I have had him since April and started flying about 2 weeks after I got him. So guessing he is about 4 months old, well he has gone crazy, lol. Which you can see video and read everything in other post. Anyway from what i was told he is a he and is wanting a mate, or thinks I am his mate. So I am looking for him a girlfriend. He doesn't think he is a bird. He free flys in the house. He is not a outside bird, doesn't really like it outside. I live south of Houston, Texas and I am looking for a loving, tame and friendly female to be his life long mate. I don't work so I am home most of the time. We have our little rituals we go through most everyday. He cracks me up. But I think he will be much happier with a friend.

Thank you, 
Sammie


----------



## MAXBROWN (Jul 22, 2011)

I have only male pigeons and now i want to buy few female pigeons.Let me confirm that who is dealing in this and are interested to sell or give the female pigeons.


----------



## MissusCrabby (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not found anybody yet, I am looking for a friend for my 1 pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MissusCrabby said:


> I have not found anybody yet, I am looking for a friend for my 1 pigeon.


you might want to make a new thread and put south Houston in the title so your fellow TX people will notice it. It is too hot to be shipping now or else that can be an option. I have a spare young bird not sure of the sex, but will in the fall when shipping is better..so if you do not find what you need local let me know in sept if your interested or if still in need.


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

You dont have local feed or stock shops with pigeons? In arizona there area few shops around here that have mutt, or well bred birds, for sale, just watch them and see which is female..


----------



## MissusCrabby (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Spirit. I am really not sure now what mine is, lol At this point I think Possium just needs a friend. I have been told that females will strut just like males if they are the only bird. 

Pookie, I have tried in my area, but will check out Houston when I get back from vacation.

Thanks all for the help and info.
Sammie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you considered adopting from Mickacoo? They do ship and they usually have plenty of tame or young impressionable pidgies for adoption


----------



## MissusCrabby (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes have talked to them, they sugest that if find something close right now. 
Thank you though.


----------

